# 2 friendly rats needing a home



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

A friend of mine is having to rehome her 2 rats,they are both male,like to be handled and love to be out of their cage,they come with a large homemade cage,not sure of size but aprox 3.5ft x 3.5ft,they are located in lancashire


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the 2 boys? It will help in rehoming them


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

Hi,cant get any pictures at the moment, however i know one is brown with white on his tummy,and the other is white with flecks of grey,dont know if thats much help beccause i know nothing about rats at all so have no idea what they are,they do look quite big to me but bare in mind i use to have a 2 gerbils so they will look big..lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds like an agouti berkshire and a husky or also known as roan.


----------



## spear85 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi have u still got the rats


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi im interested in the rats but need to know dose the cage come apart to fit into the car i only live in wigan pm me or txt me on 07708976986


----------

